# Service Manual for 1956 TO35



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

What's the best service manual for a 1956 Ferguson TO35?

I've been looking on ebay but I've seen a couple of different manuals and I don't know which is the better.

I need a manual with pictures, if possible. How to's and torque specs would be great also.

Pretty much, a manual that has a complete tractor rebuild broken down. I don't need to rebuild it, just want to know how.


----------

